# POST YOUR CUTEST OR FUNNIEST CALF PICTURES HERE!!!!



## AF Texas Longhorn Ranch (Aug 10, 2009)

The title says it all, post your cutest or funniest calf pictures! Here's mine!


----------



## haviris (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure I still have it, I think it was wiped off the computer last time it needed some repairs. But the pic that came to mind for me was one I have of my calf Panda riding in my vehicle w/ her head hanging out the window next to my great dane.


----------



## amysflock (Aug 12, 2009)

Annabel at 2 months old ("Got Milk?")


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 12, 2009)

cute, cute, CUTE!
I don't have great calf pics, mine are way too nosy. All I get is a wet nose against the camera. let me see if I can find any.......

Ok, not real great but....this is a little angus/hereford heiffer, about an hour old. thought she was cute all snuggled in the hay.


----------



## fcom (Aug 12, 2009)

Great pics !!!


----------



## coopscs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------

